# Dog Damage Help



## KylesWoodworking (Jan 11, 2011)

Well a few days ago, I came home to this:




























My Siberian Husky (Diezel) had chewed the corner of my oak nightstand. Any advise for the best way to fix this and how to prevent it from happening again? I was going to just sand it down and re-finish it, but I wanted any other advise I could get. And for preventing it from happening again, I was thinking about getting him some more chew toys.
Thanks,
Kyle

*UPDATE:*
In case any one was wondering, I finally fixed it. I decided to sand down the entire top and re-finished it and then I also waxed and buffed it. The chewing only left a small scar:


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

You could try to marry a similar piece to the bad spot


----------



## KylesWoodworking (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I usually let Diezel stay in my room when I'm away, but if I know I'm going to be away for a while, I would kennel him. And I don't think I want to use any kind of chemicals or repellents for the chewing because I think he does it because he doesn't have a lot of toys and he is only 2 years old. So, it looks like I need to go to the pet store.
-Kyle


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Wooden dumb bells


----------



## KylesWoodworking (Jan 11, 2011)

Good idea Norman, assuming as a chew toy for the dog. But I don't know how healthy that would be for the dog.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

Bored huskies can be destructive. lots of running etc to tire them out will help. Unfortunately you cant run them off lead unless you have a fenced area. once they get going they don't want to stop. as you can see I have two of them.  one of ours got 10 miles in two hours before he stopped for directions and a lift . . . .


----------



## KylesWoodworking (Jan 11, 2011)

Fred, I know what you mean. Unfortunately, I do not have a fenced in yard, so he only runs around when I take him for walks. When he was a puppy and we had my sisters dog here, we let them run unleashed and they stayed in the yard as long as I was outside watching them. 
P.S. I also have 2, one male, one female.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

Could you remove the top, fix it with sanding etc. and put the damaged part in the back?

Use Bitter Apple spray. Totally WILL NOT hurt the dog or furniture. You can get it at PetSmart. Better to break the habbit early. Another deterent for some dogs is to put a set mouse trap in a paper lunch bag. Set on on top on the edge and a couple in front. As he gets near the table and moves them the trap will go off and the loud bang will hopefully scare him away. He won't get hurt since the trap is in a bag. You may have to do this a few times.

Try Nyla bones?

PS….......I don't think he was the one that did it. He looks so innocent. You must have rodents. lol j/k


----------



## KylesWoodworking (Jan 11, 2011)

Vicki,
Yes I can remove the top, and that's is exactly what I was thinking about doing. And I heard about that bitter apple spray and my aunt used it once and her dog actually liked it and licked all the spots she sprayed. I think more chew toys would do it because he has been getting better with his chewing problem. 
P.S. He always looks so innocent when he does something wrong. lol


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I had a Greyhound that was part woodpecker and chew toys, beatings, etc failed to fix him. I muzzled him when he was left alone and this worked great. He could drink normally but couldnt chew wood. The wire muzzles used on racing dogs are what you need because the dont tie their mouth shut like conventional muzzles which prevents them from drinking or panting. Try it. They are NOT cruel at all.


----------



## joeybealis (Jul 16, 2011)

I give my dog a 2"X4"X12" a day to chew on. It helps save everything else in the yard.


----------



## dpwalker (Aug 25, 2010)

He looks innocent to me. Are you sure he is the culprit? : )
Seriously tho, although many dog owners disagree I have given my dogs 2X2's & 2X4's to chew on for years without any ill effects to the dogs. As joey bealis said it helps save everything in the yard including decks & moldings.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Huskies, Malamutes, and dare I say Beagles and their mixes like to gnaw the dickens out of things when they are bored. We have a Beagador (Beagle / Labrador mix) that chewed up a bunch of drywall. We fixed that with a mix of Red Hot sauce mixed with cayenne pepper applied to the wall where he liked to chew. He found it on his own, and discouraged himself…

That was the negative of the solution. The positive, is we make sure he has outlets for his energy by running him with the neighbors labradors, and giving him LOTS of rawhide to chew on. Krogers near me sells big, probably 18 - 20" rawhide rolls with the knots on each end for $5.98… A worthwhile investment in family harmony…


----------

